# Mysterious Lakers Super Fan -- WHO ARE YOU???



## Cris

Who killed JFK? What happened to Amelia Earhart? And now ... who is the Asian lady who's become as famous at L.A. Lakers games as Jack Nicholson? TMZ investigates.

http://www.tmz.com/2011/04/21/los-angeles-lakers-fan-asian-woman-next-to-jack-nicholson-tmz-on-tv/

Lol


----------



## DaRizzle

finally!!!!I have seriously wondered this **** forever....the same with that old blonde lady who sits there all the time too....The blonde lady was actually right behind her in line in the video


----------



## Basel

They need to get to the bottom of this. It's something Lakers fans have been wondering for years.


----------



## Dissonance

I always wondered who that guy was who sits behind the commentators usually with the jet black hair and black goatee, real ****ing pale.


----------



## Ron

And people say we don't have devoted fans.

How come the same people are at every ****ing game then?


----------



## DaRizzle

Dissonance said:


> I always wondered who that guy was who sits behind the commentators usually with the jet black hair and black goatee, real ****ing pale.


Yeah that guy too! That guy has some pimp seats EVERY big game!
Now that I think about him more he looks like Sex Machine from From Dusk til Dawn :laugh:






(sigh...its always such a bitch to post a video here)


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> I always wondered who that guy was who sits behind the commentators usually with the jet black hair and black goatee, real ****ing pale.


He looks like the ****ing devil.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Those guys on that video are huge douches. Who holds a informal office meeting standing 30 feet apart with one guy business, casual, another dressed like 16 year old cholo.


----------



## Game3525

Ron said:


> And people say we don't have devoted fans.
> 
> How come the same people are at every ****ing game then?


This.


----------



## L.A. Guy

Surprisingly I never noticed her at Laker games, and I went to a ton of games last season, not a single one this season though. Anyone know who that guy is with the poster in his hand who always claps with it? I always wanted to sit court side, until I had the best seat in the house last year Game 7 of the finals, Hyde Lounge!


----------



## DaRizzle

L.A. Guy said:


> Surprisingly I never noticed her at Laker games, and I went to a ton of games last season, not a single one this season though. Anyone know who that guy is with the poster in his hand who always claps with it? I always wanted to sit court side, until I had the best seat in the house last year Game 7 of the finals, Hyde Lounge!


Yes, that would be Norm j. Pattiz, a chairman and founder of radio giant Westwood One.
He has affectionately been nicknamed "Rolled up program guy" by many laker fans


----------

